# How many watts is my power supply? Will support geforce 6200?



## zijin_cheng (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi, i have an L-DATA KC380ATX power supply. I opened my comp but it didn't say what my wattage was. I want to get an xfx geforce 6200 512mb. Will my power supply have enough juice to take it?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

With the side of the case off, check the side of the power supply and the information you want should be there. Also, it should list amps per rail, so check the +12 amps on this one. I suspect it is only a 380, but didn't find anything on this supply with a search.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

My guess by the model number is its a 380w I googled and did not come up with anything,

put your specs in here and add 30% to the total, that will give you a idea of the watts needed

http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp

This card does not draw alot of watts

Also important is the amps of the +12V this should be listed on the side of your psu, for a agp version of this card 18A is best for pcie 26A

EDIT( Tumble beat me to it Darn):wave:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Aha, got you Doby, but thank you, because your reply was much more comprehensive and will be more helpful with that information. Nice job Doby and have a great evening..


----------



## zijin_cheng (Oct 15, 2007)

aaaa, my computer says 3.3v on 15amps. Does that mean i can't run it? i went to the extreme calculator site, and it said recommended 170watts. (with geforce 6200)


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

You need the +12 volt amp reading. The reading from the calculator you got sounds wrong to me. Please list your specs of the computer.


----------



## zijin_cheng (Oct 15, 2007)

oh, 768ram, i put a geforce 6200, 1.67ghz, dvd burner, cd burner, floppy


----------



## zijin_cheng (Oct 15, 2007)

it said 5 amps on 12 volts


----------

